

Notepad of all my startup ideas - myasmine
http://www.myasmine.com/notepad-of-startup-ideas/

======
wslh
I suggest everybody to do the following exercise with ideas:

Mark all your ideas in a chart where the x is the time (i.e.: man month and
resources involved) to develop the idea and y is the potential, usually they
will have a lot of ideas that will require a lot of time/resources, so the
trick is how to move your idea towards the 0 (lean company). But I think this
is more an art than a science.

I wrote a brief post about it last week: <http://blog.databigbang.com/ideas-
and-execution-magic-chart/>

------
seltzered_
I've seen 12 (the car wash while shopping idea) done at some higher end
shopping malls.

In austin, there's a downtown car wash place walking distance from our main
park / pool / mini golf.

~~~
hrabago
In some Asian cities, it doesn't have to be a high end shopping mall. People
with newer cars get approached by mall employees after they're parked, and are
offered car wash service. You pay right there, and the car is clean by the
time you get back.

~~~
nikcub
I can confirm that throughout Australia and Asia that getting your car washed
while you shop is a very ordinary thing.

Almost every shopping center around my place in Aus has this service.

~~~
nico
Same in Chile.

But there's also a company that's doing incredibly well, offering to wash cars
while people are at work. So basically car wash in the parking lot of office
buildings.

~~~
ja27
Yes, there are car wash / detail companies at both of the nearby malls here
(U.S.) and at our office building once a week. What I like about their plan is
that it's a little easier for them to target people with disposable income. I
imagine one in a Walmart parking lot wouldn't do very well.

I saw something the other week that I hadn't seen before. It looked like a
personal trainer was working out a client in our office parking lot. He set up
cones, heavy rope, some weights, etc.

------
klistwan
There's a startup that is quite similar to idea #8. They're called befitting
and they're located in Toronto (<http://www.thenext36.ca/content/befitting>).
Their app focuses more on visualizing how a certain article of clothing looks
on you (so you can determine if the size is right or not), rather than
recommending clothing.

------
huhtenberg
#3 (Identity theft prevention service) has been around from late 90s, at least
in Canada. It never caught on, because it was like selling an insurance but
without monetary payout benefits in insured case.

#12 is again available in a lot of malls here in Vancouver. The problem with
these carwashes is that they typically take longer than an average shopping
trip.

------
gkn
Here is mine:

A GOOD free service that gives detailed reports on Internet companies given
keywords or tags. Needs to be fast, retrieve data from extensive range of
sources. Use multivariate report criteria and present results as infograms or
similar.

Does it exist already? Please tell me. I do not like catalog sites.

~~~
myasmine
First, why would it be free if you're providing detailed reports? That doesn't
make sense to me. Is there a more attractive revenue model? I thought of
quantcast.com when I first read your post but I'm not sure that's what you
really mean.

------
ctide
Regarding #6, have you never been to twoplustwo.com? The forums there (whilst
not a 'social network') surely provide all the benefits.

Also, re: #9 - see <http://memolane.com/> or <http://lockerproject.org/>

------
personlurking
I came up with number 7 (status update for mobile) about 4 years ago and would
still like to see it implemented. Problem is too many carriers and kinds of
phones out there. Would have to enter a site to access such data (FB?)

ex., "in the shower, be out in 10" with self-timer set to erase it in 10 min.

------
brador
Hey Yasmine, how's that link site of yours going?

Best idea - bucket list, item 1, the pen highlighter bookmark.

Could you elaborate on (5) - staffing agency? - how does this one work?

~~~
myasmine
Moving along, thanks! I would still purchase that bookmark although the market
for it now has decreased substantially with the rise of ereaders.

As far as the staffing agency, it would solve the problem international
students face in getting sponsored. I'm not sure how much you know about the
process but it's time-consuming and costly. The agency would work with big
companies who can afford it and are looking for top candidates to add to their
team as well as students who need to be placed and meet their specifications
in regards to grades, achievements, etc. Think of the traditional model except
focused on people with visas.

------
SonicSoul
Horse. Boat. A canoe built around a horse so you can go from riding to water
travel without slowing down. (if Dwight Shrute had a notebook)

------
bocanaut
although i´m not into celebs nor poker i think these two could be nice. the
poker page could enable direct communication betwenn players and
embedd/connect to fb/g+/whatever profile. But since poker players are about to
take each others money i´m not sure if this social aspect would be accepted by
them. it might be even a bit dangerous.

~~~
myasmine
I'm not sure. Poker players love to brag about their wins/hands, especially
online. It'll probably depend on the person. I for one specifically look to
play with better players so I can improve. You can probably also use it as a
strategy to bluff others.

------
zoowar
Ideas are one thing, execution another.

~~~
ThomPete
Execution is one thing, good ideas another.

~~~
teaspoon
An idea is one thing; ideas multiple things.

------
briggsbio
The quote on the cover of the notebook in the picture reminds me of possibly
my favorite quote of all time:

"...and for those who dare to dream of, dare to do." - Alfred Lloyd Tennyson

Also apropos in regard to some of the other comments in this thread, re: ideas
are nothing without execution.

------
rokhayakebe
Walletbra == ForkKnife

